# spawning carps



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

does anyone know when the gafeltas start to spawn??? and let us know when you start to see them at mosquito....thanks for the info!!


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

I have found them in shallow areas with muddy bottoms as early as march as soon as the ice is gone. I don't think that they are spawning, but they will concentrate where the water warms rapidly, especially on a sunny day. 

I'm not sure where they would hold on a lake since I primarily fish rivers, but I would assume that they would hold in any area that is similar to what I described. 

In NW Ohio, they usually spawn at the end of May until the second week of June.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

We usually see them start jumping around the last week of April to 
mid-May at Mosquito depending on the water temps.
We spend 1-2 weeks camping there at that time. If the carp are jumping the walleyes are biting!


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

As mentioned they will start toward the end of April. But you will find them in the shallows shortly after ice out cursing around.


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

spawning temps for carp are 55-80 degrees. with the ability to produce 60,000 eggs per pound of fish. good lord thats a lot of carp. most years that should mean end of april beginning of may as the start.


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

As far as the season goes, well, everyone already said it. I agree that the last week of April through mid-May is spawning time. Remember that carp eggs stick to vegetation before they hatch, so in addition to shallow water with mud bottom, look for cattails and reeds. It should be obvious if you watch for a moment and you see and hear the reeds moving all over the place...that's carp swimming through and even spawning back there.


----------

